# types of of rule and structure of society?



## writeshiek33 (May 12, 2014)

i have been trying to search types ruling systems like monarchy , dictatorship plus structure of society class systems dukeship ,knights and so much out so confusing has anyone come up with a website that has it all because honesty i forgotten what to call what i am looking for so searching for it become hard


----------



## CupofJoe (May 12, 2014)

As a way to get the ball rolling have a look at these sites:
Forms of Government

Day 6: Let Us Make Man in Our Image: Anthropology (part 2)
I like the idea behind Civilisation character sheet at the bottom of the page.

There is not one way to do this or to get started... I'd pick at a corner of my idea until something started to work for me...


----------

